# A Whole Moose in Jars



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Whew! I volunteered to help the native ladies butcher and can up a potluck moose (hit by a truck and donated to the tribe). Another moose was clipped earlier this season, so everyone's freezer was already full and no one needs any more cured and smoked for awhile. All of us with big pressure canners descended on the lodge bright and early.

Out of the 315 lbs of moose meat (dressed and deboned), only about 50 lbs of it was "roast worthy" after tangling with that bumper so we chunked, sliced, ground and canned just shy of 260 lbs of meat.

20 hour later, all 100 pints and 80 quarts have been processed and distributed. :nanner:


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

How wonderful!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

that actually sounds like fun to me....hard work..but still fun.

great job.!


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

That's awesome! Wish I was there to help


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

What an accomplishment! AND how satisfying it feels to have food put up. Awesome.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

What a great thing to do to help them~ Whopping big job, tho


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh, I would love to be part of something like that. How very fun!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

wow- I love this !!! I would love to be able to help with something like that and learn too!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Whoa! A massive "canning bee", like the old quilting bees, everyone working together to get it done. That sounds like fun...yeah I'm sick like that, lol. Amazing, way to go! :bow:


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

It was definitely a major undertaking and there were about 20 of us working on & off throughout the day. Dressing the meat was definitely a chore and keeping all the canners going in rotation took some management skills LOL.

Being willing to help when needed goes a long way towards the natives tolerating me despite being of the pale persuasion.

I'm just glad that they were able to get hold of me early since I have one of the only two 41 qt canners that can do a triple stack of 30 pints at once and a high-output portable propane burner. Without those, it would have taken them even longer since the other gal with the big canner is down south for the winter.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

PlicketyCat said:


> Whew! I volunteered to help the native ladies butcher and can up a potluck moose (hit by a truck and donated to the tribe). Another moose was clipped earlier this season, so everyone's freezer was already full and no one needs any more cured and smoked for awhile. All of us with big pressure canners descended on the lodge bright and early.
> 
> Out of the 315 lbs of moose meat (dressed and deboned), only about 50 lbs of it was "roast worthy" after tangling with that bumper so we chunked, sliced, ground and canned just shy of 260 lbs of meat.
> 
> 20 hour later, all 100 pints and 80 quarts have been processed and distributed. :nanner:


"A pint is a pound the world round."  Funny how that works for just about everything isn't it.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

HerseyMI said:


> "A pint is a pound the world round."  Funny how that works for just about everything isn't it.


Yup, pretty much works for everything except juice, jam and sauce :thumb: (or British pints that are 20 oz)


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

I would love to do something like that.

My friends that I can with have decided doing meat is their favorite thing to do. quick to get into the canner and so very versatile.


----------

